# Expert Help Needed To Id My Pocket Watch



## diver81 (Aug 31, 2009)

http://new.imagebay.com/default.aspx?aid=5911


----------



## diver81 (Aug 31, 2009)

ive tried so many ways to find out infomation on my watch,here some info.18k gold pocket watch an compass,not sure on the year but some one with a bit of know how colud work it out,,the hallmarks under the lid are JH on the left,164 top middle,a K 18 CROWN an SHIELD see pic,an 13 bottom middle..ALEX CLACHER,,,,,GLASGOW,,,,,76613,,,,engraved on movement,,,,

Watch face lid has a JH left,,CROWN an 18 onthe right,,,an a 13 bottom middle,,,fantastic condition an ticks away perfectly,,,thank you,,,hope the pics are clear via the link,,,,


----------



## ibby7 (Jun 4, 2009)

looks neat id keep it!


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

It's a cute watch. Would the lack of a seconds sub-dial indicate that it's a more recent watch, perhaps?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

diver81 said:


> ive tried so many ways to find out infomation on my watch,here some info.18k gold pocket watch an compass,not sure on the year but some one with a bit of know how colud work it out,,the hallmarks under the lid are JH on the left,164 top middle,a K 18 CROWN an SHIELD see pic,an 13 bottom middle..ALEX CLACHER,,,,,GLASGOW,,,,,76613,,,,engraved on movement,,,,
> 
> Watch face lid has a JH left,,CROWN an 18 onthe right,,,an a 13 bottom middle,,,fantastic condition an ticks away perfectly,,,thank you,,,hope the pics are clear via the link,,,,


I entered the phrase 'key wind centre seconds chronograph' into Google and first hit is for a similar design, plus background information. :cheers:

Julian (L)

works even better as 'centre seconds chronograph key'


----------



## diver81 (Aug 31, 2009)

hi thank you for your replies,

ive looked up centre seconds chronograph,it brings up some movements that have similar features,as for the year im guessing late 1800s as the similar watches are around this time,the only markings as in a makers name etc is Alex Clacher,has any one ever heard this name or could it be that the initial owner has his name engraved on it,im keeping the watch as it was left to me and i love it,id love to know everything about it,,,thank you


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I suspect Alexander Clacher was the retailer ( no joy so far with internet searches ) - it was common practice for watch retailers to buy in movements and cases which had been inscribed with their name.

I found some interesting 'tangents' during my search, one was J Rotherham & Son watchmakers of Birmingham.

Also found a similar centre seconds chronograph in gold case advertised for Â£1,300 - so take care about choosing a watchmender if you decide to have it serviced

:cheers:

Julian (L)

P.S. Lovely watch.


----------

